# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Huawei Module Version 2.02 - 31st May 2020

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* **  **  **  *Uni-Android Tool - UAT - HUAWEI MODULE Version : 2.02*   *Release Notes: *   Huawei Qualcomm :* 
Supported Functions :  EDL Supported functions :*  *Update.APP Direct Flashing**Qualcomm 9008 XML Flashing [Multiple XML Flashing Supported]**Auto detection of Maximum Models**Reset FRP**Format | FRP**Read Pattern**Read Info.**Backup Security**Wipe Security**Restore Security**Read full XML Firmware [rawprogramm + Patch ]**Reset Screen Locks without data loss**Disable Screen Locks without data loss**Fix 9008 Port**Remove Huawei ID* *ADB Support Functions :*  *Read Info.**Reset FRP**Format | FRP**Read Pattern**Backup Security**Wipe Security**Restore Security**Reset Screen Locks without data loss**Disable Screen Locks without data loss* *Fastboot Supported Functions :*  *Read Info.**Format | FRP**Wipe Security* *
Supported Qualcomm Models :*  *AL10-BD (7C)**AL10-BD (Y7 2018)**ATU-L00 (Y6 2018)**ATU-L01 (Y6 2018)**ATU-L02 (Y6 2018)**ATU-L02A (Y6 2018)**ATU-L03 (Y6 2018)**ATU-L11 (Y6 2018)**ATU-L11C (Y6 2018)**ATU-L21 (Y6 2018)**ATU-L22 (Y6 2018)**ATU-L22ID (Y6 2018)**ATU-L23 (Y6 2018)**ATU-L31 (Y6 Prime 2018)**ATU-L31B (Y6 Prime 2018)**ATU-L42 (Y6 2018)**ATU-LX3 (Y6 2018)**AUM-L41 (HONOR 7c)**BKK-AL00 (8C)**BKK-AL00B (8C)**BKK-AL10 (8C)**BKK-AL10A (8C)**BKK-AL10C (8C)**BKK-L21 (8C)**BKK-L22 (8C)**BKK-TL00B (8C)**BAH-AL00 (MediaPad M3 Lite)**BAH-L09 (MediaPad M3 Lite**BAH-W09    (MediaPad M3 Lite)**CPN-AL00 (MediaPad M3 Lite)**CPN-L09 (MediaPad M3 Lite)**CPN-W09 (MediaPad M3 Lite)**CAN-L01 (Nova)**CAN-L01C (Nova)**CAN-L11 (Nova)**CAN-L11C (Nova)**CAN-L12 (Nova)**CAN-L12C (Nova)**CAN-L13 (Nova)**Cannes-L01 (Nova)**Cannes-L11 (Nova)**Cannes-L12 (Nova)**Cannes-L12C (Nova)**CAZ-AL00 (Nova)**CAZ-AL10 (Nova)**DIG-AL00 (Huawei Enjoy 6s)**DIG-AL01 (Huawei Enjoy 6s)**DIG-AL03 (Huawei Enjoy 6s)**DIG-AL21 (Huawei Enjoy 6s)**DIG-AL22 (Huawei Enjoy 6s)**DIG-AL23 (Huawei Enjoy 6s)**DIG-TL10 (Huawei Enjoy 6s)**DUB-L01 (Y7 2019)**DUB-L03 (Y7 2019)**DUB-L21 (Y7 2019)**DUB-L23 (Y7 2019)**DUB-LX1 (Y7 2019)**DUB-LX2 (Y7 2019)**DUB-LX3 (Y7 2019)**Dubai-TL10B (Y7 2019)**Dubai-L01 (Y7 2019)**Dubai-L03 (Y7 2019)**Dubai-L21 (Y7 2019)**Dubai-L22 (Y7 2019)**Dubai-L41 (Y7 2019)**Dubai-L41B (Y7 2019)**Dubai-TL10B (Y7 2019)**KIW-AL10 (5X)**KIW-AL10G (5X)**KIW-L21 (5X)**KIW-L22 (5X)**KIW-L23 (5X)**KIW-L24 (5X)**KIW-TL00 (5X)**KIW-TL00H (5X)**KIW-UL00 (5X)**LDN-AL10 (7C)**LDN-AL10 (Y7 2018)**LDN-L01 (Y7 2018)**LDN-L03 (Y7 2018)**LDN-L21 (7C)**LDN-L21 (Y7 2018)**LDN-L21 (Y7 Prime 2018)**LDN-L29 (Y7 2018)**LND-AL00 (7C)**LND-AL00 (Y7 2018)**LND-L21 (7C)**LND-L21 (Y7 2018)**LND-L22 (7C)**LND-L22 (7C)**LND-L22 (Y7 2018)**LND-L22 (Y7 2018)**LND-L23 (7C)**LND-L23 (Y7 2018)**LND-TL00 (7C)**LND-TL00 (Y7 2018)**LND-TL10 (7C)**LND-TL10 (Y7 2018)**TRT_TMAB001047 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-A1 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-AL00 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-ALIN (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L01 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L01 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-L01C (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L02 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-L03 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L03 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-L03C (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L21 (Enjoy 7 Plus)'**TRT-L21A (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L22 (Y7 Prime)**TRT-L23 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L23 (Y7 Prime**TRT-L53 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-L53D (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-LX1 (Enjoy 7 Plus**TRT-LX2 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**TRT-LX3 (Enjoy 7 Plus)**XT-H1611 (Huawei Ascend)**And many models which are not in List* Huawei Hisilicon Support  *Kirin 620**Kirin 650**Kirin 655**Kirin 658**Kirin 659**Kirin 910**Kirin 920**Kirin 925**Kirin 930**Kirin 935**Kirin 950**Kirin 955**Kirin 960**Kirin 970* *Functions Supported :*  *Read Device Information [Fastboot]**Unlock Bootloader Temp [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader- New Method [COM 1.0]**Reset FRP [ COM 1.0 | Fastboot]* *Flashers :*  *Upgrade Mode Flasher [ Multiple Files Flash Support ]**COM 1.0 Board Firmware Flasher**Fastboot Mode Board Firmware Flasher**Fastboot Mode Update.app Direct Flashing**Extractor**Update.app Extraction to XML Firmware**Extract All or Extract Single file from Update.app*   *WARNING : IMEI            Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is     Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone     Back .* *              We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using   this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal    Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

